

Ask HN: What problems need to be solved for mobile? - syberslidder

Greetings,<p>Lets face it, mobile is the way forward and I feel as a developer that is the way to go. Instead of App development, I am considering offering some kind of service to mobile developers and users. People say build solutions not ideas, can you guys think of current problems with mobile? :)
======
jnorthrop
Privacy. The combination of a distracted user and a small screen make
communicating privacy choices really difficult on mobile platforms (phones and
tablets). In addition with the ability for apps to do things like potentially
log communications (voice and text) and geographic location developers need to
careful about the collection and protection of the personal information they
are collecting.

Privacy laws are pretty lax in the US but in Europe, Canada and much of Asia
the story is different.

A service that can handle "privacy" would be very valuable and would probable
get support from regulatory agencies around the world.

~~~
Mankhool
I second this and want to expand upon the issue of "privacy" to include the
ability to send and receive payments with complete anonymity.

------
philippb
Take every service that is on the web and give it a try on mobile. Close to
all of them don't work for mobile.

Most products are build for the web and then ported to mobile. I believe to be
successful on mobile you have to think mobile first. Example: Web forms and
surveys. There are services like Wufoo that build a great web product, but on
mobile it sucks. We have a mobile app and close to all our users use this as
their only computer. There is no service for great forms that we just can use.

This is the case for many other products.

These are my thought beside the typical mobile apps. Think of existing
services, but think mobile first!

------
kgutteridge
Problems for developers as I see it

Distribution

Data Sharing

Privacy

Offloading to the GPU

Encryption

UI/UX when delivering across differing platforms natively

Localisation, especially when you involve bi directional languages

